# Pickle won't play



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Pickle doesn't play with her toys, every morning they're sat in the exact same place as where I left them the night before. She lived her poor miserable life before me without ever having toys so I suppose she doesn't even KNOW how to play? She played a little with a piece of plastic wrapper that she found on our coffee table once. Not exactly ideal, I supervised very carefully that she didn't chew any off, but the fact that she actually interacted with something, I couldn't bare to take it away from her. That's all I've ever seen, except for jamming her head inside a toilet paper tube and getting stuck - but she didn't seem to be enjoying that.

What can I do to try and encourage play in my oh-so-serious pet??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hide treats! I started freezing crickets and hiding them around Lily's cage in/on/around toys and that's really encouraged her to explore her cage more and interact with her toys. Even after she's eaten the cricket, she'll make another round or two sometimes and check them over again to see if she's missed anything. You can use aquarium plants (I use silk ones because the plastic one can be quite sharp and pointy), little plastic dump trucks, tubes, stuffed animals, etc. as hiding places. I also found this awesome toy at the pet store I work at - http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1260 ... 4966465501 that Lily was able to figure out pretty easily. I usually hide a cricket in there and she just noses the door aside to grab it out.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeremiah is like that too. won't touch any toys. try this one. they absolutely love it when you put their food in it or treats. total hit!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00357M8S2


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It could be that she simply isn't the playing type. My little guy is like this. It doesn't matter what toys I get him or if I try to hide treats, he just has no interest in them. The only thing he will touch is the PVC pipe but rather than crawling through it, he shoves it around with his snout for a few minutes and then leaves it. He actually goes out of his way to avoid any toy I put in his pen. :roll: He's a happy little monster and perfectly content running on his wheel, wandering around his pen, and snuggling into me, but toys are just a no-go. :lol:


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll try the treats but I have a feeling Pickle is the same as yours Nebular. She loves loves her wheel, snuggling in my neck and that's pretty much it. So far anyway. 


Nebular said:


> It could be that she simply isn't the playing type. My little guy is like this. It doesn't matter what toys I get him or if I try to hide treats, he just has no interest in them. The only thing he will touch is the PVC pipe but rather than crawling through it, he shoves it around with his snout for a few minutes and then leaves it. He actually goes out of his way to avoid any toy I put in his pen. :roll: He's a happy little monster and perfectly content running on his wheel, wandering around his pen, and snuggling into me, but toys are just a no-go. :lol:


----------

